# tap turning on by itself?



## Mark A (30 Jul 2011)

The hot tap in the en suite bathroom turns itself on full. It's happened 5 times now in the past couple of months. 

There's only 2 explanations I can think of: 

1) Dodgy plumbing. This is very likely considering that the cental heating and plumbing was installed by a trio of imbeciles. They didn't know how push-fit connectors work, resulting in 7 leaks, and 3 ceilings and 2 walls requiring re-boarding and plastering. The bathrooms where fitted by a guy who didn't inspire much confidence either - he announced, after fitting the shower tray, "bit o' filler, job's a good'un" :lol: 

2) Poltergeist activity. The previous owner of the house was an old lady called Jenny. maybe she didn't leave? 

So should I get a plumber or an exorcist? 

The question is.... WHO I GONNA CALL? 

Mark


----------



## Doug B (30 Jul 2011)

A piccy or link to the type of tap would be helpful Mark.

There are a couple of reasons i can think of, it depends on the type of tap though.

Also how old is the tap?


----------



## jpt (30 Jul 2011)

Who you gointa call, GHOSTBUSTERS.

Sorry getting my hat & coat.

john


----------



## tomatwark (30 Jul 2011)

jpt":2cqm1r91 said:


> Who you gointa call, GHOSTBUSTERS.
> 
> Sorry getting my hat & coat.
> 
> john



Or this company

http://www.leakbusters.net/

Sorry could not resist

Tom


----------



## Mark A (30 Jul 2011)

Hi 

The tap is similar to this, but I think it may have been discontinued. It was bought from B&Q about 15 months ago.


----------



## Lons (30 Jul 2011)

mark aspin":1j2us63a said:


> Hi
> 
> The tap is similar to this, but I think it may have been discontinued. It was bought from B&Q about 15 months ago.



I presume it's a 1/4 turn mechanism (ceramic disc) but whatever it is, I can't see a logical reason.

Standard rubber washer surelay can't happen as it wouldn't go from off to full instantly. Ceramic could but only if the valve slipped open under pressure of water but I've never heard of that happening :? 

Poltergeist methinks :shock: 

Bob


----------



## Doug B (30 Jul 2011)

As it`s a B&Q tap the chances of getting spares for it are nil, so rather than suggest how to remedy the problem i`d just recommend you get a new tap.


Cheers


----------



## RogerP (30 Jul 2011)

Doug B":vf0tnwsm said:


> As it`s a B&Q tap the chances of getting spares for it are nil, so rather than suggest how to remedy the problem i`d just recommend you get a new tap.
> Cheers



... and then if the problem continues you'll have your answer


----------



## Mark A (3 Aug 2011)

Thanks everyone. My neighbour asked his plumber friend about it and he said that it's impossible to happen under water pressure? The tap is quite stiff to turn as well so makes it even more of a mystery.

I could capitalise on it and hold midnight vigils in the bathroom charging £20 per person. Put a ouija board on the toilet seat! Dowsing rods might be a inaccurate though...

Mark


----------

